
All April Fools' Day Jokes on the Web Are Here (so they don't clutter HN) - Urgo
http://aprilfoolsdayontheweb.com/2012.html
======
snprbob86
Every year some people complain about all the april fools jokes "cluttering"
HN.

Sheesh people, it's one day a year. It's fun. If you don't like fun, don't
visit HN for a day or two. Hell, it's the weekend. Go outside. Come back on
Monday. You won't miss anything. And no one will miss you. Promise.

~~~
three14
This site actually works better than HN for this list, though.

~~~
philjackson
Part of the fun is seeing the posts mixed in with serious news. Even more fun,
for the subtle jokes, is when you're not sure if something is real or not.

------
rms
<http://www.reddit.com> is setting a new standard.

~~~
ch0wn
They are basically crowdsourcing their April's fools day joke. Genius.

~~~
mistermann
What is it that they're doing? I was there, I realize it's April first, but I
couldn't figure out what the he'll was happening.

~~~
rms
They're taking live submissions from the community and promoting selectively.

------
tokenadult
My all time favorite is still the BBC story about the spaghetti harvest.

[http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/april/1/new...](http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/april/1/newsid_2819000/2819261.stm)

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Joke is (mildly) on the BBC, growing up we would always have spaghetti squash
growing in the garden.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaghetti_squash>

------
InclinedPlane
If this page didn't look like something out of geocities in 1998 I might
consider using it. :P

~~~
michaelbuckbee
I thought this too, but (seriously) wondered if that was part of the joke.

------
reitzensteinm
Also great: Adobe to charge developers per line of Actionscript code

[http://www.8bitrocket.com/2012/03/31/adobe-to-charge-
develop...](http://www.8bitrocket.com/2012/03/31/adobe-to-charge-developers-
per-centimeter-of-actionscript-code/)

------
fruchtose
I like the Toshiba joke myself. I didn't imagine that Toshiba would join in on
April Fool's Day, but I like the idea of an oblong tablet.

~~~
zarify
The trouble with the Toshiba video is a) you'd really have to check the date;
and b) it'd probably sell more than most of the other tablets out there.

(That said, I looked at the Rhombus and thought to myself "hey, that corner
makes it look really easy to hold comfortably", and I cried to myself a little
inside.)

------
guylhem
I for one welcome the new gopher overlords of tuxfamily.org as announced on
linuxfr.org (french slashdot like site)! Even better - I opened my own gopher
server on guylhem.org as part of a "retro" project a few weeks ago ;-)

Quite fun to do, but good documentation to create a good looking gopher server
is still lacking in 2012.

------
bennesvig
I love this: The littlest iPod Nano case [http://www.padandquill.com/cases-
for-iphone-ipod-touch/the-l...](http://www.padandquill.com/cases-for-iphone-
ipod-touch/the-littlest-black-book-ipod-nano.html)

------
gdubs
This one is off-topic, but the first one that had me for a second:
<http://www.criterion.com/films/28373-kindergarten-cop>

~~~
Ryanmf
"Related Films" on that page might have been the first April Fools "joke" I
actually laughed at today.

~~~
gdubs
Ha! I didn't even pay attention to that until I read your comment.

------
malkia
[http://google-au.blogspot.com.au/2012/04/google-street-
roo-e...](http://google-au.blogspot.com.au/2012/04/google-street-roo-
exploring-outback-one.html)

------
PaperclipTaken
Every April first I am afraid to go on the internet, because some people are
so effective at making their April Fool's Day jokes subtle that I'm quite
afraid I'll read some great or horrible story that's a joke and not understand
it's a joke, or even worse that I'll read some great or horrible story and
think it's a joke when it's actually reality.

It's good to have a laugh, but it's too mainstream/common for me to really be
comfortable taking anything seriously.

------
jeffool
Google Tap actually had me laughing. Especially "Todd Smith"'s wisdom. "You
can tap in the morning. You can tap it at night."

------
meow
This is just an example of how not to do an April fools day joke. These guys
are posting the feedback they collected back to their server which I think is
immoral.

<http://www.embeddedmarket.com/Gift-For-Feedback.asp>

------
parkov
Here's a fun one: Replace LESS and SASS with MORE.

<http://morecss.org/>

------
c16
AdBlock Plus is showing me pictures of cats rather than ads. Not sure how
you'd add that to the list.

~~~
69_years_and
It got me - I thought Squid had dropped the ball (because cat pics were
turning up in the most unusual places and context) and restarted it :)

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Don't forget new Google Cloud API which allows you to manage Clouds of course.
[http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2012/04/google-cloud-
api...](http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2012/04/google-cloud-api-cloud-
coverage.html)

------
thinkbohemian
I appreciate the link, love the concept, can you do me a favor and turn off
table borders, and go to <http://www.colourlovers.com/> & use it. Thanks again
for the idea.

------
Mahh
<http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/multitask.html> Really liked this one
since we all try to multitask all the time(and fail context switching)

------
cm127
I really like the Google Maps gag. I hope it will still be an option after
today.

~~~
mehulkar
Looks like geeks will make it rain before rappers do...

------
Teapot
Today is a good day to promote any low-quality site, since everyone Clicks on
everything expecting to get a quick laugh.

And then they find out there was no joke. But they still got _FOOLED_.

------
dfc
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3782230>

And please prepend 4/1: to any stories if you feel like submitting them.

------
harisenbon
If you search for japan in the 8-bit google maps, the trees are cherry
blossoms instead of pine trees.

I was disappointed that they don't show the castles as actual castles, though
:/

------
nextstep
Wow, Google made at least 8 or 9 April Fools jokes this year. I know these are
all just for fun, but doesn't this seem a bit excessive? It makes me feel like
Google is focusing harder on portraying themselves as a place with a cool
culture than focusing on making cool things (like they used to). It would be
much cooler if Google really released half the things they facetiously made
for today. I can only hope they have something earth-shattering up their
sleeves with their autonomous car program.

~~~
courtewing
I could certainly be wrong, but I took it as different departments doing their
own thing rather than some organized effort by the company as a whole.

------
andex
and now google gives you the power to control the weather
<http://goo.gl/EF8cM>

------
DCoder
Leave Stack Overflow open in the background for some time to get a special
message from a Unicorn Clippy.

------
gghootch
Enter hypertask mode...

<http://i.imgur.com/UTvUH.png>

~~~
courtewing
Out of curiosity, why not link directly to the source rather than taking a
screen shot?

------
shasta
And then there was one more April fool's day link

------
mrtron
Adblock seems broken due to their cat nonsense.

------
TwistedWeasel
8 out of 12 entries are from Google. Dont they have anything beter to work on?

~~~
mehulkar
One year they're going to come out and have the last X years of their pranks
as real products. X years of pranks is actually a huge prank in itself.

------
geoffw8
Just came to say I'm pretty pissed someone has done this, I don't _want_ to
click on your website. I'm not interested. I want them to appear on HN, so I
can glimpse on the front-page.

Edit: just clicked the link and I'm even more annoyed! I don't care what the
_internet_ is doing on Apr 1st, I care what startups and other HN related
entities are doing on Apr 1st. Something I cant do on that other site.

Might seem like a pointless rant, I just don't see the point of people
fragmenting my experience.

